# Have Operating Qustion



## farmer granny (Jun 2, 2020)

Is anyone familiar with 1954 Ford 640 tractors? I have a question I need to ask. on our tractor 1954 Ford 640 there is a lever on left side of tractor by the air cleaner. the lever has a knob and looks to go into the transmission or clutch and the lever moves it clicks into what feels like gear shifting. Since we didn't get owners manual I can't look it up. wondering if lever has to do with using a brush hog or other implement. My husband thinks it used to engage or dis engage the clutch. But I want to be sure before he uses the brush hog for the first time. Better safe than sorry! Thank you in advance. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

farmer granny said:


> Is anyone familiar with 1954 Ford 640 tractors? I have a question I need to ask. on our tractor 1954 Ford 640 there is a lever on left side of tractor by the air cleaner. the lever has a knob and looks to go into the transmission or clutch and the lever moves it clicks into what feels like gear shifting. Since we didn't get owners manual I can't look it up. wondering if lever has to do with using a brush hog or other implement. My husband thinks it used to engage or dis engage the clutch. But I want to be sure before he uses the brush hog for the first time. Better safe than sorry! Thank you in advance. Nice to meet you all.


It's probably the power take-off lever that you are talking about.
http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford Tractor Series 600 & 800 Owner's Manual.pdf
Figure 4, Pg. 8.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pull it back and the pto is engaged, push it forward and it is not. Use the clutch when shifting.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

Yes. There might be 3 locations on that lever. All the way forward or down should be ground speed pto used when running old planting equipment. In the middle should be disengaged and up or back should be 540. That’s the one you want to use for bush jogging or grass cutting. Like it was said, ensure to apply the clutch pedal fully before playing with the lever while the tractor is running.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

farmer granny said:


> Is anyone familiar with 1954 Ford 640 tractors? I have a question I need to ask. on our tractor 1954 Ford 640 there is a lever on left side of tractor by the air cleaner. the lever has a knob and looks to go into the transmission or clutch and the lever moves it clicks into what feels like gear shifting. Since we didn't get owners manual I can't look it up. wondering if lever has to do with using a brush hog or other implement. My husband thinks it used to engage or dis engage the clutch. But I want to be sure before he uses the brush hog for the first time. Better safe than sorry! Thank you in advance. Nice to meet you all.


Sounds like you have a Sherman transmission in your tractor.
They made a couple of types of Shermans. From your description it sounds like you might have the overdrive type.
With the clutch pushed in pull the handle back towards you. Then put the main transmission in gear and drive off. I suspect you will find it goes much faster.

Ford Never, - Ever installed ground drive pto on a gear stick transmission. Only on the Select O Speed models was that an option.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

Thank you kind sir for pointing that out. I did not know that.


----------

